# Mosquito lake



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

I’m looking to head out to mosquito this weekend with the boat to try for some walley, I have never fished that lake befor and was looking for some advice on where to start looking, north or south end? Not looking for your secret spot or anything lol. Was going to try some flicker shad and maybe some worm harnesses. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Better off casting the shallows at dusk the spawn is starting they will be staging


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Jig and minnow. Try places with shallow hump areas. Where the water goes from 5' to 3' or so. And just around under water points. Don't hesitate to just drag the jig and minnow on the bottom. Or twitch on the bottom. Use the lightest jig you can get away with.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

I would fish at this point where Walnut Creek enters into the reservoir. I have waded here in early spring as have many others. There could be as many as 10 / 20 people wading here at one time on a nice day. There is parking here. This is on the southeast side of the lake, north of St Rt 305. You could launch a boat where St Rt 305 dead ends in the water and head north. About a 15 minute ride with a 9.9 motor.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Has any one tried below the dam yet? Was thinking of trying there first tomorrow. Any reports?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

S


Brian87 said:


> Has any one tried below the dam yet? Was thinking of trying there first tomorrow. Any reports?


about a dozen people there this afternoon


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thats a good sign. Thank you


----------



## ralph8814 (Apr 3, 2012)

I know below the damn they was catching cats and in the marina seen 2 small crappie and a bunch of gills caught and a pike myself got skunked...lol went to causeway and same thing got skunked....things should be picking up soon though..


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Brian87 said:


> Thats a good sign. Thank you


Your best bet for hooking a walleye in the tail waters below the dam is to get there just before the sun comes up or just before the sun goes down. I have had success on half a mister twister hooked to a small jig, color depends on water clarity.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was below the dam this morning with a hair jig this morning 2 light hits. Then hit the rocks off the ramp at the state park but ended up watching the odnr boats coming in from the nets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the walleye are rolling at night, it wont be long..


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

ezbite said:


> the walleye are rolling at night, it wont be long..


Are they rocking and rolling?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Zanderis said:


> Are they rocking and rolling?


 they were Saturday night


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Had them rolling last night in front of me. Couldnt get a bite tho


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Outasync said:


> Had them rolling last night in front of me. Couldnt get a bite tho


I feel your pain, soon.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished near the dam this morning. 2 largemouth and a cat.


----------

